# are poppy seeds a no-no for a 20 month old?



## artgirl (May 17, 2002)

My ds had an almond poppy seed muffin for breakfast and threw up after his morning nap.
He's had a little cold... and didn't sleep well last night... so he could've been sick to begin with but I'm wondering if it could be the poppy seeds.
Anyone know anything about this?

My poor ds. That's the first time he's ever thrown up.


----------



## bigbellydreams (Feb 15, 2003)

I hope its ok for them to have poppy seeds because my DD LOVES poppy seed bread. We have never seen any problem from it.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

the only thing i've noticed is that ds poops them out the next morning







he loves lemon poppyseed muffins.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

I'm pretty sure it's okay (my dd's never had a problem) and your son is just ill. I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm sure the poppy seeds are fine, but has he had almonds before? Or was it just like, almond syrup in the muffin. Sometimes nut allergies show up as barfing (or stomach upset)

Hope he feels better!


----------



## Nature (Mar 12, 2005)

I stay away from poppy seeds. I had bloodwork done once before going on medication and was interrogated because it came back positive for opiates.







: It was also used against me in my custody trial.

Poppy seeds bad bad bad.


----------



## lurable (Jul 23, 2006)

I was just thinking about that Seinfeld episode where Elaine ate a poppy sead muffin and the same thing happened (tested positive for opiates) that can't be good!


----------



## ewe+lamb (Jul 20, 2004)

My mum made a lemon poppy seed cake once and put in LOADS of poppy seeds, and then couldn't understand why the kids didn't eat it - she ate loads and was really high on the way home!!







Thank heavens she wasn't driving!!!









I would check out the almonds though, there might be a slight allergy to them rather than the poppy seeds.


----------

